# AMA: Ask Me Anything!



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

I know I am going to regret this, but meh, fuck it.

For one week until the 22nd November I will be running this AMA thread.

You can ask questions one at a time, or you can make them into a list.

...Do your worst! I am prepared! :3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Does bruno mars is gay?


----------



## Ginza (Nov 15, 2017)

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 15, 2017)

Ok. Why should I ask you something?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

Why is this true?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 15, 2017)

Mechwarrior Universe
Ye or naw?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Does bruno mars is gay?


Definitely. So dead Bruno went Pluto.



Ginza said:


> What's your favorite animal?


In general, the wolf.
As a pet, cats.



BahgDaddy said:


> Ok. Why should I ask you something?


I don't know. You tell me.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Why is this true?


Oh, he definitely loves the cock, no doubt about it. 

Especially when it screams at 6 in the morning, waking every fucker up.



Mabus said:


> Mechwarrior Universe
> Ye or naw?


As much "Ye" as Stellaris. :3


----------



## Telnac (Nov 15, 2017)

Can you prove that I exist?


----------



## Dongding (Nov 15, 2017)

What shampoo do you use? Your hair in the IRL Photos thread was so wavy and wonderful. :3

Head and Shoulders on this head over here.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

If you were a furry, what would be your fursona?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Can you prove that I exist?


I don't know. You posted here. God, if he exist, have a good sense of humor. :3



Dongding said:


> What shampoo do you use? Your hair in the IRL Photos thread was so wavy and wonderful. :3
> 
> Head and Shoulders on this head over here.


L'oreal. Tempted to swap to Herbal Essences for that floofy feel and look.



Crimcyan said:


> If you were a furry, what would be your fursona?


A human, because reverse universe!

Humansona.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 15, 2017)

What is your favorite book, and what about it makes it your favorite?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> What is your favorite book, and what about it makes it your favorite?


The Bible. I really like this Jesus dude! His fans however, not so much. 

A bit more seriously though. I haven't really read that many books, to be honest. 

I've pretty much only read two books so far in the past 10 years, fully: 
"Hammer of the Patriot: A handbook on rhetorical counter-terrorism", by Charles Chapel
"Dangerous", by Milo Yiannopoulos 
I had intended to read "The Art of the Deal" too, but that shit came in Ze Deutch, so I was like "Eeeh. $40 wasted". 

Got a lot of book recommendations by people though, which I intend to check out.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

I think this will be the 1st thread I will get kicked out of XD


----------



## Alstren (Nov 15, 2017)

Only one question Yaka... Is this thread thinly veiled bait for someone? :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23675
> I think this will be the 1st thread I will get kicked out of XD


Dunno how to feel about being asked for sum fuk from a minor. 



Alstren said:


> Only one question Yaka... Is this thread thinly veiled bait for someone? :3


Yes, you took the bait. Good job. <3

Actually no, birbie. I was expecting more serious questions, to be honest.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've pretty much only read two books so far in the past 10 years, fully:
> "Hammer of the Patriot: A handbook on rhetorical counter-terrorism", by Charles Chapel
> "Dangerous", by Milo Yiannopoulos
> I had intended to read "The Art of the Deal" too, but that shit came in Ze Deutch, so I was like "Eeeh. $40 wasted".


Why are those the only two books you've read in the past 10 years?
And since you specified "fully", which books did you start and never finish?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Ok actual question this time, what's your favorite and least favorite anime


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Why are those the only two books you've read in the past 10 years?
> And since you specified "fully", which books did you start and never finish?


I've never really had much of an interest in reading books until recently, let alone finish them. I've read like halfway everything from romance to sci-fi novels, though they aren't many either. About 15 or so, though I can't remember the names anymore.

Those two books are the only ones I've fully read thus far. Well, unless you count crap I read back in school.. 



Crimcyan said:


> Ok actual question this time, what's your favorite and least favorite anime


Most favorite: Log Horizon.
Least favorite: ....Do I have to even mention its name? Fine. Shadow Star Narutaru or some shit.


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 15, 2017)

Ok what is your favorite yiff?(unless you don't watch that then -->) What is your favorite breed of doggo?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

TritheDoge said:


> Ok what is your favorite yiff?(unless you don't watch that then -->) What is your favorite breed of doggo?


Favorite Yiff? As in what, exactly?

German Shepherd is my favorite dog breed. Or the Labrador.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've never really had much of an interest in reading books until recently, let alone finish them. I've read like halfway everything from romance to sci-fi novels, though they aren't many either. About 15 or so, though I can't remember the names anymore.


So what about those two kept your interest long enough for you to finish them?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> So what about those two kept your interest long enough for you to finish them?


TL;DR: The political climate in the western world. 

For Milo's book I wanted to know more about him and where he stand on different issues. I don't agree with him on religion and abortion, but most of his other talking points in the book does hold merit. I also agree on his take on the Alt-Right: Why it was born, what it was, its slow shift towards more of an ideological movement, and where it is today. And why the Alt-Right hate him for the most part. 

The other book I am considering reading again, as I didn't fully comprehend its content. I'd say I barely could comprehend about some 50% of its content, though I did read it like over a year ago.

If you have any recommendations, I am fully open to checking them out. These have been recommended to me thus far:
Foundation, by Asimov
Dune series, by Herbert
Any of Robert L. Forward's books
Everything from William Gibson
The Alchemist (Recommended by Lcs)
All The Light We Cannot See (Same as above)
The Da Vinci Code
The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet
Sex at Dawn (recommended by quoting_mungo)


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> TL;DR: The political climate in the western world.
> 
> For Milo's book I wanted to know more about him and where he stand on different issues. I don't agree with him on religion and abortion, but most of his other talking points in the book does hold merit. I also agree on his take on the Alt-Right: Why it was born, what it was, its slow shift towards more of an ideological movement, and where it is today. And why the Alt-Right hate him for the most part.
> 
> ...


That really depends on what you like.
For good, pulpy horror I would recommend the John Dies at the End series written by Cracked.com's David Wong. It's funny and disturbing in the best ways.
If you've ever fancied Lovecraftian works, Winter Tide is a great novel that expands on that universe.
For relatively hard scifi, I'd say the Quantum Thief. It has a good old detective novel vibe but set in an almost post-human far future.
If you want to read the most hilariously bad romance novels in existence, pick up anything from Sandra Hill. She literally uses the phrase "dick aneurysm".

But I should stop for now as this thread is not about book recommendations. So let me think of a question.

What is your deepest, darkest fear?


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I was expecting more serious questions, to be honest.



Super serious question here:

After seeing your answer in the "...push forward" thread, I'm genuinely curious, has there been any major factor that's shaped your world/political views? Oh and I guess our small back and forth in that closed thread about bullying makes me wonder as well. We definitely do not share the same views, so I'm just curious how you got to where you're at with them. If that's too serious, just ignore it 
EDIT: Guess I could be a little more specific; your answers about seeing the fall of the EU and the end of SJW/feminism kind of struck me some type of way, so I'm curious about that stuff.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> That really depends on what you like.
> For good, pulpy horror I would recommend the John Dies at the End series written by Cracked.com's David Wong. It's funny and disturbing in the best ways.
> If you've ever fancied Lovecraftian works, Winter Tide is a great novel that expands on that universe.
> For relatively hard scifi, I'd say the Quantum Thief. It has a good old detective novel vibe but set in an almost post-human far future.
> ...


Hahaha. xD

Nah, love. It's in a way, on topic, as it was a question about books, and uh, kinda expanded from there? 

I will add Winter Tide and Quantum Thief to the list.

As for my deepest, darkest fear:
To again fall back into the pit of despair, depression, self-hatred, self-loathing and utter self-destructive behaviour I've once been in. Feeling nothing. Sensing nothing. Just.. Existing. Nothing mattered. A loss of life impacting you so incredibly hard you just wish you stopped existing, but you don't have the guts do it, and instead ask yourself "..What if". "What if tomorrow does get better. I want to know what happens tomorrow". I've been there once and almost a second time, but managed to pull myself out due to having been there once before. But it was still as painful. Still.. Stinging like hell.

Painful memories and experiences that, despite having overcome them, they have forever scarred me. And if I ever got back down there.. I don't even know what will happen. And it scares the crap out of me.



P_Dragon said:


> Super serious question here:
> 
> After seeing your answer in the "...push forward" thread, I'm genuinely curious, has there been any major factor that's shaped your world/political views? Oh and I guess our small back and forth in that closed thread about bullying makes me wonder as well. We definitely do not share the same views, so I'm just curious how you got to where you're at with them. If that's too serious, just ignore it
> EDIT: Guess I could be a little more specific; your answers about seeing the fall of the EU and the end of SJW/feminism kind of struck me some type of way, so I'm curious about that stuff.


Going to break it up a little here, if you don't mind.



> I'm genuinely curious, has there been any major factor that's shaped your world/political views?


In a way, yes. Happened last year, during April/May. An old World of Tanks gaming buddy of mine named Scott got back into contact after pretty much no contact at all for about 2 years. Talked about everything, then Brexit got mentioned. And a name popped up: Nigel Farage. And so I decided to look him up. "What's this? An honest politician who hates being one?". Didn't take long until I looked up on a decent amount of things he gave the EU Parliament direct shit for. And he was correct.

I used to be rather Left-wing Liberal/Libertarian. I do not care about moral or social outcry. I want the facts and the evidence to go with it. Hence my political shift from Left-wing Liberal/Libertarian to a Centrist. If you are incapable of putting your evidence/facts where your claims/words are, you will lose credibility until you have none. If you insult someone for asking questions or wanting specifics, you instantly lose any credibility. I am not interested in things that are subjective. Politics will always be subjective unless it have some factors that are objective and can be proven as such through evidence/facts. Three such objective factors would be crime rates, economies and live and raw video feeds, like for instance from a direct speech.



> Oh and I guess our small back and forth in that closed thread about bullying makes me wonder as well. We definitely do not share the same views, so I'm just curious how you got to where you're at with them. If that's too serious, just ignore it


You can only solve a lot of the fandom's problems through self-awareness and being conscious of your actions, words and surroundings.

You can't blame the shit you do on other people. Your words and actions have consequences, and you need to be aware of what those words and actions will do.



> EDIT: Guess I could be a little more specific; your answers about seeing the fall of the EU


The EU back in the 60's and 70's were founded on three core ideas: Trade, peace and prosperity. Over time, the EU have become politicized and centralized, and in doing so, ended up splitting Europe once more: This time, North and South, as opposed to East and West after the 2nd World war. The split happened economically, through the Euro. Italy, Greece, Spain and other Southern European countries does NOT look good, and it's not just from the economies slowly being choked.

The idea of one universal currency may sound good. But it's just not doable when countries just 200km+ away have a completely different economy, culture, social norms, +++. At best, a shared currency is the average of all the economies who use that currency. At worst, the bottom country's economy. Greece is trapped inside the Euro, unable to control inflation and fix its economy. And so is Spain, Italy and other countries. The UK is lucky that they weren't forced to use the Euro as well, or their economy would be way worse off. Just look at Spain, Italy and Greece's unemployment levels over the course of the last 20 years. The very numbers boggles my mind how they managed to be this insanely high.
tradingeconomics.com: Greece Unemployment Rate | 1998-2017 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast

The EU have become a centralized Oligarchy with unelected people who hold massive amounts of power and aren't accountable to anyone, not even EU citizens. The very existence of the EU and what they are doing is the reason nationalism, patriotism and Euroskepticism is on the rise all over Europe, and people like Nigel Farage, Geert Wilders, Marine Le Pen,  and to a lesser extent the AfD, become popular. Sweden Democrats seem to be getting very popular too.

There is a huge political shift in progress. And it's not to the left.



> and the end of SJW/feminism kind of struck me some type of way, so I'm curious about that stuff.


Feminism have become a joke. An empty shell of a previously worthy and righteous cause: Women's rights. Women now have the same rights as men. End of story. Take your fake rape hoaxes and "mansplaining" crap someplace else. This is why only 13% of women identify with feminism in the US and 7% in the UK. No one believe your garbage outcry about "The Patriarchy". Differences between men and women can easily be explained by two words: Individual choices.

SJW's are just the very epitome of irony in every sense of the word. The more social and emotional outcries they make, the more they get ridiculed. The more they say shit that doesn't even fit the dictionary, the more they get ridiculed. The more they slander, libel, insult, throw ad hominems, +++, instead of having a debate, the more they get ridiculed. Self-awareness doesn't exist in these people's dictionaries. SJW's lack any form of consistency. You can't claim to be for love, tolerance and acceptance if you don't apply those same standards and words to those you disagree with or even don't like. That is called being a hypocrite and having double standards and morals. And being a hypocrite can and will come around and bite you in the ass sooner or later.

Political correctness just doesn't sell. At all. Not socially, economically nor politically. In fact, it's repulsive to the vast majority of people. Hence the negative reaction to Social Justice in the general population. If this continues, we will see GamerGate 2.0, and going by what I am observing thus far, is becoming more and more likely with how the Corporate Legacy Media operates and the fake outcries and fake "hate" crimes going about. Shit's fun to watch, as those who create hoax crimes are getting arrested for vandalism and defamation.

And that is my take on it. From what I see and read from raw footage, articles and other sources, especially statistics, legislations and live feeds. I might very well be wrong on these issues. Believe me, I'd love to be wrong, and maybe what I am seeing and observing is just a load of crap, seen through a lens created to only spread dissent. But unfortunately, the evidence thus far can't be ignored.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 15, 2017)

Have you read my comic and do you like it? [/shill]


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

This thread should be called annoy the fuck out of Yakamaru.
Whats your favorite meme?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Have you read my comic and do you like it? [/shill]


Unfortunately no, I haven't. Should definitely take some time to read it, as I like your art style. It's cute! 



Crimcyan said:


> Whats your favorite meme?


...Do you honestly have to ask? 

It's either this:






Although it's not technically a meme, here's my other favorite reaction image/meme:


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

What's your favorite movie?
And your favorite music genre/ band?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> What's your favorite movie?
> And your favorite music genre/ band?


Favorite movie is hard to pin down, really. Studio Ghibli movies are incredibly good. Though a contender for the throne also is Stargate and Alien.

Favorite music genre would be J-pop and Retrowave, though it's also a bit hard to pin down.

Favorite band is Amaranthe, though Disturbed is also at the top. Favorite artist is Michael Jackson, hands down.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Favorite movie is hard to pin down, really. Studio Ghibli movies are incredibly good. Though a contender for the throne also is Stargate and Alien.
> 
> Favorite music genre would be J-pop and Retrowave, though it's also a bit hard to pin down.
> 
> Favorite band is Amaranthe, though Disturbed is also at the top. Favorite artist is Michael Jackson, hands down.


You have good tastes


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 16, 2017)

Can you give me 1 million dollars to fund my endless craving for "furry art"


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can you give me 1 million dollars to fund my endless craving for "furry art"


I'd probably spend 100x that on art if I had that kind of money to casually give to strangers.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Favorite movie is hard to pin down, really. Studio Ghibli movies are incredibly good. Though a contender for the throne also is Stargate and Alien


I would argue that Stargate is a pretty shit movie, but a great series. 

Who is your favorite person on the forums and who do you hate most? I have a guess for the latter so long as you don't claim to not hate anyone.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I would argue that Stargate is a pretty shit movie, but a great series.
> 
> Who is your favorite person on the forums and who do you hate most? I have a guess for the latter so long as you don't claim to not hate anyone.


Hehe. Yeah, the movie definitely had its flaws. Series is very good though.

Currently the person I like the most on these forums would be @Ginza.

As for who I hate: I use it only for those who have made your life into a total shitshow and/or miserable or other forms/ways of crap. On the forum I don't have any actual hatred for anyone. I do however, have one individual I dislike. He is literally the only one on my blocklist, and I think a decent amount of the older members know who I am talking about: His nick starts with Fallow. I may be blunt and brash in my statements here, but it does however not mean I carry any ill will towards anyone. I want to be better than that. I don't want to carry grudges over what is in a good amount of cases, small. But, being human, I can and will make mistakes and say things I don't mean if or when things get heated, and I want to spologize of or when I do so.

IMO, hatred is reserved only for someone whom you wish ill upon. I don't have any such feelings for anyone as no one in my life, or have been in my life, deserve it. Not by a long shot. Wishing ill things upon someone is quite frankly, against my moral code.

There is only genuinely one individual I have a very strong dislike for, and it was the absolute asshole back in school.

I don't know if it actually answers your question though. We will always disagree on things, as it's in our nature to be different, and politics amplify those differences. I carry no ill will towards those who think, feel and view things differently.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't know if it actually answers your question though. We will always disagree on things, as it's in our nature to be different, and politics amplify those differences. I carry no ill will towards those who think, feel and view things differently.


I personally find "I don't really hate anyone" a cop-out, but I think that just boils down to differences in definition. And considering our past interactions, I have a very strong urge to cite the dictionary at you right now, but I'd hate to be _that_ petty. 

When was the last time you cried in front of someone else and why?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I personally find "I don't really hate anyone" a cop-out, but I think that just boils down to differences in definition. And considering our past interactions, I have a very strong urge to cite the dictionary at you right now, but I'd hate to be _that_ petty.
> 
> When was the last time you cried in front of someone else and why?


Indeed. I know the dictionary definitions, and how they can be used. Hate to me is a very strong word. Dislike is more of this "I don't really like this person much". Hate to me has this very strong negative connotation an meaning. Is there a word to describe someone whom you don't really like much?

I cried uncontrollably in front of my mom. This was the other time I almost fell into that pit I described in an earlier post, and happened back in early March 2015. The reason was the death of the brightest and last star in my otherwise star-less sky: My cat Applejack, the love of my life. Yeah, I know. Getting all depressed and shit over the deaths of two cats. To some, it may sound unfathomable. But to me, Solan and Applejack will always have that special place in the warmest corners of my heart and mind.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed. I know the dictionary definitions, and how they can be used. Hate to me is a very strong word. Dislike is more of this "I don't really like this person much". Hate to me has this very strong negative connotation an meaning. Is there a word to describe someone whom you don't really like much?
> 
> I cried uncontrollably in front of my mom. This was the other time I almost fell into that pit I described in an earlier post, and happened back in early March 2015. The reason was the death of the brightest and last star in my otherwise star-less sky: My cat Applejack, the love of my life. Yeah, I know. Getting all depressed and shit over the deaths of two cats. To some, it may sound unfathomable. But to me, Solan and Applejack will always have that special place in the warmest corners of my heart and mind.


Aversion? Contempt? Distaste? Take Exception To? English really does go all out with finding new ways of saying the same damn thing.

It's not unheard of. Even when not dealing with depression, people can get very emotional about the loss of a pet. It always hurts to lose something you love, even if it's not a person.

What were your cats like?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Aversion? Contempt? Distaste? Take Exception To? English really does go all out with finding new ways of saying the same damn thing.
> 
> It's not unheard of. Even when not dealing with depression, people can get very emotional about the loss of a pet. It always hurts to lose something you love, even if it's not a person.
> 
> What were your cats like?


Indeed. It's saying the same thing, but on different emotional and individual levels. There are different emotional associated baggages that comes with the words dislike and hate. They are on IMO very different levels.

Because I've never actually had any pets of my own, it may be one of the reasons I have such a strong emotional attachment to them.

Solan was the rascal of the two. Always climbing the curtains and doing all kinds of weird shit. Like lying in a warm tub of water I had heated up, or sleeping at the VERY edge of the god damn table. Quite frankly, the latter seemed physically impossible to me, as if the laws of physics were just teasing me. Chew on the frying pan? Didn't taste any good, so lets try the carpet! Nope. Well, the couch seem tasty.. He passed away in the Summer of 2012, which is when my first(and hopefully the only one) pitfall into what I'd consider an emotional hell happened.

Applejack was the only thing in my life that kept me sane enough to not dip off of the deep end. Kept me chugging forward one day at a time, even if the days seemed like weeks. Kept me.. Human, even if I felt like utter shit.

Applejack was more of the attention-wanting, silent and cuddly type. I always picked her up and held her in a certain way, and the moment I started handling her(and hadn't even picked her up yet), she KNEW what was coming next: Cuddling. A lot of it, and started purring the moment I started touching her to pick her up. After I removed a fishhook from her front paw, her cuddliness, affection and outright attention-seeking behaviour launched into space. It was at that point I knew exactly how it was to truly gain the companionship, affection and love of a cat as opposed to dog: I had earned it. There were also a couple of times I picked her up and let her lie on her back. EVERY time she just stared at me like "...What are you doing, you moron? Is this supposed to get a rise out of me? Sorry, not happening". I had to put her down around March 2015, which I've mentioned.

If a cat find you interesting enough to spend their time with, you'll know.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 16, 2017)

@Yakamaru, thanks for the response! I'll say real quick that I don't agree with everything (or disagree either, believe it or not), but I won't derail this thread with that stuff. I very much appreciate you writing all that out, though. 

I wish I could think of something else less serious to ask, but I'm wanting to put my head through a wall after work today, so I'm kind of drawing blanks. I'll come back if I come up with something lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> @Yakamaru, thanks for the response! I'll say real quick that I don't agree with everything (or disagree either, believe it or not), but I won't derail this thread with that stuff. I very much appreciate you writing all that out, though.
> 
> I wish I could think of something else less serious to ask, but I'm wanting to put my head through a wall after work today, so I'm kind of drawing blanks. I'll come back if I come up with something lol


Cheers, man. If anything, an AMA can be considered an opinion piece.

And is IMO a good way to learn about individuals without it turning into a debate. Having people do an AMA thread of their own could prove incredibly useful in some ways.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm just going to start going through the "fast friends" questions. Cause I can.
Since we're not in a pair study, I guess just take the references to "your partner" to mean me.

Set 1:
1. Given the choice of anyone in the world, whom would you want as a dinner guest?

2. Would you like to be famous? In what way?

3. Before making a telephone call, do you ever rehearse what you are going to say? Why?

4. What would constitute a “perfect” day for you?

5. When did you last sing to yourself? To someone else?

6. If you were able to live to the age of 90 and retain either the mind or body of a 30-year-old for the last 60 years of your life, which would you want?

7. Do you have a secret hunch about how you will die?

8. Name three things you and your partner appear to have in common.

9. For what in your life do you feel most grateful?

10. If you could change anything about the way you were raised, what would it be?

11. Take four minutes and tell your partner your life story in as much detail as possible.

12. If you could wake up tomorrow having gained any one quality or ability, what would it be?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I'm just going to start going through the "fast friends" questions. Cause I can.
> Since we're not in a pair study, I guess just take the references to "your partner" to mean me.
> 
> Set 1:
> ...


Hehe. xD

1. Damn hard question. Like, there are so many I'd love to get for dinner guests, I am not really sure. But, eh. @Saylor would be at the top of the list. He's chill as fuck. @Lcs seem cool as hell, too. There are a lot of people on the forum and on Discord I'd love to meet in person, yourself included.

2. Being recognized would be nice, but at the same time, I am not fond of attention. I guess the answer is both yes and no?

3. I don't rehearse, no. Though I do often hesitate for about 10-15 seconds thinking about how to start the conversation.

4. Pretty much just be able to sleep for 8 hours interrupted. I still hate waking up though.

5. ...Good lord. xD
Back in high school. I sang in the school toilet. Please kill me now..

6. I would pick the body. With proper maintenance, your mind can still be as clear as a 70+ year old as a 30-year old. Mental exercises help a lot.

7. I don't. 

8. We both want the same thing: Peace. We both are confident in ourselves. We both are capable of living together despite disagreements.

9. For being born. For me, being born is the greatest gift I have ever been given. To experience, albeit for only a short period of time, life, and some of the mysteries and people in it.

10. That I got slapped some more common sense in as a kid. Luckily, that shit came waltzing in after I were done in high school.

11. Damn, you put me in a spot. Wait, is 4 minutes already over? Shit. 

12. To be able to freely alter my genetics, and through that, do whatever I want, even turn myself into an anthro if I wanted.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

How does this make you feel


----------



## perkele (Nov 16, 2017)

When did you first realize you were autis--smart


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. xD
> 
> 1. Damn hard question. Like, there are so many I'd love to get for dinner guests, I am not really sure. But, eh. @Saylor would be at the top of the list. He's chill as fuck. @Lcs seem cool as hell, too. There are a lot of people on the forum and on Discord I'd love to meet in person, yourself included.
> 
> ...


So the fast friends questions were developed to be used in pair studies, so the "your partner" questions aren't asking about a relationship partner, but the person you would have been taking the study with. Since we're not in a study, you could take "your partner" to mean me or the thread as a whole.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> So the fast friends questions were developed to be used in pair studies, so the "your partner" questions aren't asking about a relationship partner, but the person you would have been taking the study with. Since we're not in a study, you could take "your partner" to mean me or the thread as a whole.


Yeah, was a bit confused at first, thinking you meant partner, as in lover or something. My bad.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, was a bit confused at first, thinking you meant partner, as in lover or something. My bad.


No worries. I could have adjusted the questions, but I'm lazy.

Set 2: 
13. If a crystal ball could tell you the truth about yourself, your life, the future, or anything else, what would you want to know?

14. Is there something that you’ve dreamed of doing for a long time? Why haven’t you done it?

15. What is the greatest accomplishment of your life?

16. What do you value most in a friendship?

17. What is your most treasured memory?

18. What is your most terrible memory?

19. If you knew that in one year you would die suddenly, would you change anything about the way you are now living? Why?

20. What does friendship mean to you?

21. What roles do love and affection play in your life?

22. Alternate sharing something you consider a positive characteristic of your partner. Share a total of five items.

23. How close and warm is your family? Do you feel your childhood was happier than most other people’s?

24. How do you feel about your relationship with your mother?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> No worries. I could have adjusted the questions, but I'm lazy.
> 
> Set 2:
> 13. If a crystal ball could tell you the truth about yourself, your life, the future, or anything else, what would you want to know?
> ...



lol she's giving you the business.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> lol she's giving you the business.


I am bored and inquisitive.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> No worries. I could have adjusted the questions, but I'm lazy.
> 
> Set 2:
> 13. If a crystal ball could tell you the truth about yourself, your life, the future, or anything else, what would you want to know?
> ...


Hehe, no worries.

13. I am not sure. Who my love would be, maybe.

14. Quite frankly, I dream about everything: Being a millionaire to riding a god damn dragon in a fantasy setting. I keep my dreams and reality separate. But, there have been a dream I had about 5 years ago, where I had kids. A son and two daughters. And they all went around calling me "Papa". And I ruined it by doing a moronic dad pun and woke up.

15. Quite frankly, I haven't accomplished that much. I've moved out and are capable of living on my own. But, conquering my social anxiety and anxiety I would say count as an accomplishment.

16. Honesty. Even if friends don't always want to hear it, there are things that must be said and heard if it's necessary.

17. Playing with my toy bus in the kitchen, drowning it in juice.

18. Being bitten by a dog as a kid. The dog's tooth was still stuck in my arm, and had to be removed. Suffice to say, it scared the everliving crap out of me.

19. I only know that I will die. I do not know how. Me knowing could quite easily cause several paradoxes. There are too many unknowns. It's possible me knowing was the reason I end up dying because I know, or it was an echo from the future going backwards in time because I didn't know. There are many possible paradoxes. 

20. Damn. It's actually hard to put into words, now that you ask. A little bit of give and take and friendly social interaction.

21. It's a bit weird. I know my family loves me, but displaying that love through affection makes me feel.. Awkward. I've always had a bit of a disconnect from love/affection, though I am fully capable of displaying it on my own.

22. Friendly; Logical; Compassionate; Passionate; Ethical.

23. My family is very warm and close, though my own emotional connection might be lacking a little. As for my childhood, I don't know. I only know that my childhood have both ups and downs like any other kids in the area.

24. It's a little complicated on some aspects. In some ways I utterly despise her for what she's done up over the years and and want nothing to do with her. In other ways I love and care for her like any other mother because she's loving, caring, understanding and affectionate.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Alright, last set, I promise. I'm just not going to post some, cause they don't really fit this format.

Set 3:
26. Complete this sentence: “I wish I had someone with whom I could share…"

27. If you were going to become a close friend with your partner, please share what would be important for him or her to know.

29. Share with your partner an embarrassing moment in your life.

30. When did you last cry in front of another person? By yourself?

32. What, if anything, is too serious to be joked about?

33. If you were to die this evening with no opportunity to communicate with anyone, what would you most regret not having told someone? Why haven’t you told them yet?

34. Your house, containing everything you own, catches fire. After saving your loved ones and pets, you have time to safely make a final dash to save any one item. What would it be? Why?

35. Of all the people in your family, whose death would you find most disturbing? Why?

36. Share a personal problem and ask your partner’s advice on how he or she might handle it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Alright, last set, I promise. I'm just not going to post some, cause they don't really fit this format.
> 
> Set 3:
> 26. Complete this sentence: “I wish I had someone with whom I could share…"
> ...


Hehe.

26. I wish I had someone with whom I could share affection with.

27. That despite my flaws and might be a bit of a total moron at times, I love you.

28. ???

29. Be 15 and be caught masturbating To Hentai by my ex-stepsister. She tells everyone. Sit there wanting to just fucking die from the embarrassment.

30. My mom back in 2015. I very very rarely cry or am emotional.

31. ???

32. IMO no topic/subject is off-limit for humor/satire. A joke does not make light of the situation/thing.

33. I would regret not having told my friends and family that I care about them, their happiness and well-being. Quite frankly, I just suck at emotional stuff. 

34. Considering I was not stupid enough to let my phone and wallet die in the fire: My computer. To me, it represents the friends and enemies I've gained up over the years. Also, entertainment.

35. My youngest little sister. She is the one I've talked with the most, the one I am the most affectionate towards, and the one I care about the most.

36. Quite frankly, I utterly suck at romance despite being a huge sucker for it. Could definitely need some tips/hints on how to find someone.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

Hm, gonna ask a few too:

Do you have any hobbies?

Do you like horror films? If so, do you have any favorite?

Beer or Champagne?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Hm, gonna ask a few too:
> 
> Do you have any hobbies?
> 
> ...


Yes, I have hobbies. 

Gaming, Anime, forums and to a rather decent extent, Discord. 

I like horror, yeah. More towards sci-fi though, like Alien, Deep Blue Sea, Predator, etc. My absolute favorite would be Alien.

Quite frankly, I don't really like either of them. And this comes from someone whose dad brings in all kinds of shit.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

I did say I deleted some since they were more "what do you think of your partner" rather than actually about you, which is what this thread is all about.



Yakamaru said:


> 27. That despite my flaws and might be a bit of a total moron at times, I love you.


I love you too, bro. 



Yakamaru said:


> 29. Be 15 and be caught masturbating To Hentai by my ex-stepsister. She tells everyone. Sit there wanting to just fucking die from the embarrassment.


Well now I got to ask, what kinda hentai?



Yakamaru said:


> 32. IMO no topic/subject is off-limit for humor/satire. A joke does not make light of the situation/thing.


Not to start a debate, but how is joking not making light of the topic? That's.. kind of the point.. is it not?



Yakamaru said:


> 36. Quite frankly, I utterly suck at romance despite being a huge sucker for it. Could definitely need some tips/hints on how to find someone.


Well, I don't know you well enough to know what kind of gal you're looking for, or what you want out of a relationship for that matter, but first and foremost you need to put yourself out there. And not just hanging out online or out in the world, but actively making yourself available for romance. 
I've also noticed in my time here that you can be a bit... intimidating? Like, you tend to bring a pinch of drama with you into most threads and regardless of topic you like to hit on some key talking points that can be pretty divisive. While there's nothing inherently wrong with that, it can push ladies (or anyone really) away if they constantly see you as that one ass who's always shouting about citations and media bias conspiracies. Got to make sure people know there's more to you than an over abundance of debate.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes, I have hobbies.
> 
> Gaming, Anime, forums and to a rather decent extent, Discord.
> 
> ...


That's a good set of hobbies ^^!

I totally love Sci-Fi Horror. It's a bit sad that there's not so many movies in that genre besides for the classics you cited.

I would have thought you were a beer person. Guess I was wrong xp .Do you have any favorite drink? (With or without alcohol)


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hmm...
What is your favorite species of animal, besides cats and wolves?
What is your least favorite species of animal?
Any opinions on dragons, hedgehogs, or hedgehog-related creatures?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I did say I deleted some since they were more "what do you think of your partner" rather than actually about you, which is what this thread is all about.


Oh yeah, you did. xD



> I love you too, bro.


Oh, really now? Shall I start making my move? xD



> Well now I got to ask, what kinda hentai?


.......
.......
.......
Misty from Pokemon. Was my first crush too. >////<
Fucking kill me.. xD



> Not to start a debate, but how is joking not making light of the topic? That's.. kind of the point.. is it not?


Yeah, sorry, my wording was pretty bad on that one. A joke is to make light of something, but the message/action/situation the joke is about doesn't lose its sincerity/severity. 

This example's been done to death, though will make it anyway. Everyone with a lick of common sense and their moral and ethical compass in place knows that rape is bad, and rapists are despicable trash that ought to rot in prison. Making a rape joke doesn't make light of the act of rape itself lighter. In some cases it might be in *very* bad taste, though a joke none the less.



> Well, I don't know you well enough to know what kind of gal you're looking for, or what you want out of a relationship for that matter, but first and foremost you need to put yourself out there. And not just hanging out online or out in the world, but actively making yourself available for romance.
> I've also noticed in my time here that you can be a bit... intimidating? Like, you tend to bring a pinch of drama with you into most threads and regardless of topic you like to hit on some key talking points that can be pretty divisive. While there's nothing inherently wrong with that, it can push ladies (or anyone really) away if they constantly see you as that one ass who's always shouting about citations and media bias conspiracies. Got to make sure people know there's more to you than an over abundance of debate.


Haha, yeah. If it's politics I can get a *"little*" heated. 

I am trying to cut back on it and interact with people on a more personal basis, trying to leave out politics as much as possible, learning and understanding the other 99%. And to just know about.. You. The actual you. Your hobbies. Your stories. Your experiences, good and bad. Your family. Your friends. Your interests. Your sense of humor. Everything that is not politics. 

I've done this once before with Abyssalrider(someone whom I thought I'd for the love of every god out there wouldn't get along with), but only recently started doing it on a wider scale. I guess I am reaching out on a personal level to rather than through politics, which will always divide people due to the nature of politics.

And yeah, you're right on all your points. Though I don't really sit here on the forum to find a girlfriend. 
Wouldn't mind one though. 



Sarachaga said:


> That's a good set of hobbies ^^!
> 
> I totally love Sci-Fi Horror. It's a bit sad that there's not so many movies in that genre besides for the classics you cited.
> 
> I would have thought you were a beer person. Guess I was wrong xp .Do you have any favorite drink? (With or without alcohol)


Yeah. I've got more interests that doesn't count as hobbies though.

Sci-Fi horror's awesome. Deep Blue Sea was a really interesting one. 

You thought I was beer person? xD 
Favorite drink would be Smirnoff Ice, Long Beach Ice Tea or the Mojito. Breezer's really good too. 
Non-alcoholic would be Cola, "Julebrus" and Monster The Doctor. 


Spoiler: Pics


























dogryme6 said:


> Hmm...
> What is your favorite species of animal, besides cats and wolves?
> What is your least favorite species of animal?
> Any opinions on dragons, hedgehogs, or hedgehog-related creatures?


Hmm.. The orca. Orcas are awesome, mah man. Fucking terror of the deep. 

My least favorite species of animal would be spiders.

Dragons are awesome, and so are hedgehogs. 


Spoiler: What's NOT to love with these critters? :D


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

What would be your pornstar name?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What would be your pornstar name?


Fucking lol, dude. xD

I know this is an AMA 'n shit, but fuckin' hell. xD

Quite frankly, I have no idea.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, really now? Shall I start making my move? xD


Oh god. Please don't. We would be _the worst_ match. Haha. 



Yakamaru said:


> Misty from Pokemon. Was my first crush too. >////<


But did it involve a pokemon as well? That's the real question. 



Yakamaru said:


> I am trying to cut back on it and interact with people on a more personal basis, trying to leave out politics as much as possible, learning and understanding the other 99%. And to just know about.. You. The actual you. Your hobbies. Your stories. Your experiences, good and bad. Your family. Your friends. Your interests. Your sense of humor. Everything that is not politics.
> 
> I've done this once before with Abyssalrider(someone whom I thought I'd for the love of every god out there wouldn't get along with), but only recently started doing it on a wider scale. I guess I am reaching out on a personal level to rather than through politics, which will always divide people due to the nature of politics.


That's good. While I'm definitely not one to talk about staying out of online debate, it's good to take a step back and just talk to people. I personally don't think you can fully separate politics from the person, you definitely can't know a person through politics alone. And it can just get exhausting after so long. 



Yakamaru said:


> Though I don't really sit here on the forum to find a girlfriend.


Why ever not? We're all so lovely and well-adjusted over here. Haha.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Fucking lol, dude. xD
> 
> I know this is an AMA 'n shit, but fuckin' hell. xD
> 
> Quite frankly, I have no idea.


Lol okay fine, actual questions from here on out....maybe

How did you get the name Yakamaru


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

Ok, first off. Mojito is awesome. It is thus awesome that you like it.
About beer, well I tend to assume everyone is a beer person lol.

Do you like the idea of fursuiting? If so are you planning on getting one at some point in your life?

Do you like where you live? Is there a city/ country you'd like to visit?

Do I ask too many questions? (Lol)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Oh god. Please don't. We would be _the worst_ match. Haha.


Hahaha. xD

Who knows. 



ellaerna said:


> But did it involve a pokemon as well? That's the real question.


Nah. Only her. Then May came along too a little later, and I was like "..Fuck. Two crushes. And the porn's really good, too!"



ellaerna said:


> That's good. While I'm definitely not one to talk about staying out of online debate, it's good to take a step back and just talk to people. I personally don't think you can fully separate politics from the person, you definitely can't know a person through politics alone. And it can just get exhausting after so long.


Which is why Jarren's idea of an AMA was a very good one. So that we can try and put politics on the sideline and just.. Talk. 

Quite frankly, I wouldn't mind being on someone elses AMA asking a lot of questions. :3



ellaerna said:


> Why ever not? We're all so lovely and well-adjusted over here. Haha.


Well, I've met some incredibly funny and interesting guys and girls here. Who knows, maybe I do find a girl here. Or a guy, if I ever turn bi. 



Crimcyan said:


> How did you get the name Yakamaru


Back in around 2005-ish I started watching Naruto. And at the time, I was part of a clan for the game Total Annihilation called LTA, short for Leaders of Total Annihilation. Yeah, silly, I know. The clan was really fun to play with, and we did a lot of comps, games and loads of fun while chilling. I needed a nickname for the clan, and I had just seen an episode of Naruto where "Akamaru"(pretty much translates to "Red Dog"), Kiba's dog, was introduced. "..Akamaru? Hmm.. Oh, I know! Lets add a Y in front of the name!"."Yakamaru.. I like it", and boom, my nickname was born. 



Sarachaga said:


> Do you like the idea of fursuiting? If so are you planning on getting one at some point in your life?
> 
> Do you like where you live? Is there a city/ country you'd like to visit?
> 
> Do I ask too many questions? (Lol)


I have to be honest, and say that some fursuits look GOOD. Like, REALLY good. I like the idea, but I have no intention of buying one myself. But, if I ever do, I will definitely get a suit of Drake. You can bet your ass I will. 

Yeah, I like it here. It's quiet, lots of nature(if I ever once a blood moon decide to venture outside), have a lake like 100 meters away, train station 100 meters away and a grocery store literally downstairs. All this place needs is a kebab joint, and shit's perfect. xD

As for a city/country I'd like to visit, I'd say all the places my friends are at. Everything from California to New York to the Netherlands. 

And no, you don't ask too many questions. This is an AMA after all.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahaha. xD
> 
> Who knows.


Well, I also have a bf, so it'll have to remain speculation.



Yakamaru said:


> Nah. Only her. Then May came along too a little later, and I was like "..Fuck. Two crushes. And the porn's really good, too!"


lame. I was expecting something way more scandalous. What is the most scandalous porn you've indulged in?



Yakamaru said:


> Quite frankly, I wouldn't mind being on someone elses AMA asking a lot of questions. :3


I might do one eventually. It was a pretty good idea.



Yakamaru said:


> Or a guy, if I ever turn bi.


Bi is best.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Well, I also have a bf, so it'll have to remain speculation.


Hehe. Well, take good care of him, love. 



ellaerna said:


> What is the most scandalous porn you've indulged in?


Now now. Don't be asking TOO many questions. xD

Hahahaha, nah. Quite frankly, I'm vanilla as fuck. I love stockings and underwear though..

I've gotten a bit of an aesthetic sense for feminine male Furry porn though. The folder's sitting at 140 pics because I am really fucking picky when it comes to that thing. Future bi? Who knows, though I doubt it.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Now now. Don't be asking TOO many questions. xD
> 
> Hahahaha, nah. Quite frankly, I'm vanilla as fuck. I love stockings and underwear though..
> 
> I've gotten a bit of an aesthetic sense for feminine male Furry porn though. The folder's sitting at 140 pics because I am really fucking picky when it comes to that thing. Future bi? Who knows, though I doubt it.


Excuse me. Is this thread called "Ask Me Only Certain Questions"? No. It's "Ask Me Anything" and ask I shall! 

You sweet, summer child. So innocent. So tame.  

Are you a virgin?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Excuse me. Is this thread called "Ask Me Only Certain Questions"? No. It's "Ask Me Anything" and ask I shall!
> 
> You sweet, summer child. So innocent. So tame.
> 
> Are you a virgin?


Are you assuming the status of my sexual prowess?! 





I am not a virgin, no. Quite frankly, the chick I was having sex with at the time was so boring I just called quits, left her sorry ass and went home and fapped instead.

Though I will have to admit that my experience with women are practically zero..


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Are you assuming the status of my sexual prowess?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I didn't say anything about your abilities. That's on you, friend. 
Me thinks you dost protest too much... haha


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

Sden Nsdue


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

Here's a few more normal ones

Have any favorite youtubers?

What's the worst thing you seen on the internet?

What video games do you usually play?

Do you have any odd phobias?

And lastly:


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here's a few more normal ones
> 
> Have any favorite youtubers?
> 
> ...


Favorite Youtubers:
Steven Crowder
Sargon of Akkad
Tim Pool
Dave Rubin
PewDiePie
Count Dankula
Styxhexenhammer666
Jordan B. Peterson

What's the worst thing I've seen on the internet? Mate, this is a PG-13 forum. Not 4chan where everything goes. I unfortunately can't reveal it as it's too disturbing for a lot of people. Lets just say it's left a permanent scar on my psyche and literally made me puke.

Are we talking over the course of many years, or what games I am playing currently? Those two are very different. xD
Though recently I've been playing Urban Assault and Stellaris(with mods,obviously).

Also:
Yes, I'd nuke SO hard.


----------



## perkele (Nov 17, 2017)

Do you advocate for a two-state solution or a Jew-state solution?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

perkele said:


> Do you advocate for a two-state solution or a Jew-state solution?


Neither.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

This AMA was an interesting concept, and I think it's a good idea in general for the forum to adopt for occasional use. 

I should throttle back on things that gather likes now, lest I avoid this inevitability myself


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This AMA was an interesting concept, and I think it's a good idea in general for the forum to adopt for occasional use.
> 
> I should throttle back on things that gather likes now, lest I avoid this inevitability myself


Hehe. Well, I find AMA's to be a good idea, as suggested by Jarren in the Big 5 Milestone thread I made.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Can ask me to be specific too, if there is uncertainty. Or can just ask for my opinion on anything. Either way, this AMA is pretty much only an opinion piece, really.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

How much wood, could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck would?

What is the average airspeed of an unladen swallow?


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 17, 2017)

On a scale of 1 to 10.836 how tubular would you consider yourself?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> How much wood, could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck would?
> 
> What is the average airspeed of an unladen swallow?


Too much wood, I am afraid. You broke the system. 

Depends on whether it's a European swallow or an African swallow. 



real time strategist said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10.836 how tubular would you consider yourself?


Eh. 5/10? I'm a little on the chubby side.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 17, 2017)

1. Paper or plastic?
2. How tall are you irl?
3. Tell us your favorite third world nation.
4. What's your most embarrassing childhood memory.
5. If you could add/repeal one law on the books on your country, what would it be and why?

I was tempted to ask some more outlandish questions, but I think this should be an amusing enough batch.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Jarren said:


> 1. Paper or plastic?
> 2. How tall are you irl?
> 3. Tell us your favorite third world nation.
> 4. What's your most embarrassing childhood memory.
> ...


1. Paper, because paper is for the most part organic and not damaging to the environment if it gets out into nature. You never hear of "animal died because of suffocation because of a paper bag on its head", do you? 

2. I am 185cm tall, or 6 foot 1.

3. Hmm.. India. The food they make is bloody AWESOME!

4. Be 15 and be caught masturbating To Hentai by my ex-stepsister. She tells everyone. Sit there wanting to just fucking die from the embarrassment.

5. To make free speech a CORE part of our laws, like your First Amendment.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 1. Paper, because paper is for the most part organic and not damaging to the environment if it gets out into nature. You never hear of "animal died because of suffocation because of a paper bag on its head", do you?


Well, maybe with enough paper you could do it... That'd be pretty cruel though.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

What was the worst way you got in trouble at school?

Whats the most embarrassing thing that happened at school?

Have you broken any bones?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What was the worst way you got in trouble at school?
> 
> Whats the most embarrassing thing that happened at school?
> 
> Have you broken any bones?


Setting the trash can at the bathroom stall on fire, ending up in the entire school being lit up with the fire alarm. Like everyone else, I was a despicable little shitstain. 

Getting kissed on the cheek by one of my classmates. I didn't even know how to react, so I just stood there, redder than a tomato.

And yes, I have. Was back in 10th grade, and I went skiing. One of the skis broke away from my foot, ending up tumbling downwards. I can't even remember how many times I tumbled downwards. I had broken one of my ribs, and was coughing a little blood. Suffice to say, I got to stay home for a month to recuperate, and boy was it boring as fuck. Didn't even get to spend my time on the computer much as a past-time, either.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

Few more questions 

You said you were into pokemon hentai of misty and may, were you ever into the show, games or cards? Or were you just into pokemon for the hentai

Favorite junk food?

What tv show do you hate to admit you watch?

Am I the worst person in this thread so far?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Few more questions
> 
> You said you were into pokemon hentai of misty and may, were you ever into the show, games or cards? Or were you just into pokemon for the hentai
> 
> ...


All of them, actually. I loved the show, had Pokemon cards and played the games. Everything was Pokemon back then.

Kebab or pizza, hands down, though hamburger's a good choice too.

Hmm.. Can't think of any. I watch a show if I enjoy it.

And yes, you're by far the worst here. Still love ya though. <3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> All of them, actually. I loved the show, had Pokemon cards and played the games. Everything was Pokemon back then.


Well time to ask a shit ton of pokemon questions

What's your favorite character and pokemon?

What's your least favourite character and pokemon?

Favorite gen?

Favorite game?

What was your favorite card?

Favorite pokemon type?



Yakamaru said:


> And yes, you're by far the worst here. Still love ya though. <3


Awwweee <3 you too lmao


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Favorite Youtubers:
> Steven Crowder
> Sargon of Akkad


Let's be furiends


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Well time to ask a shit ton of pokemon questions
> 
> What's your favorite character and pokemon?
> 
> ...


Fucking Gary xD May is my favorite and Charizard.

Ash. God I hate the useless cunt. You'd think he'd learn by all this fucking traveling and battling. I fucking despise Rattatas(apart from my first caught one) and Pidgeys(apart from my first caught one). 

First Gen, hands down. 

Red/Fire Red.

Hmm.. Pikachu card.

I would have to say Fire.

Also: <3.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Let's be furiends


Dunno. I mean, I don't know you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> and Charizard.



Oh no you DON'T!

Join Team Dragonite!






A side by side comparison that shows dragonite have the moves


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 17, 2017)

Would you rather eat a corpse you bought from a cannibal or murder two people and sell them to a cannibal?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

What's your favorite building/piece of architecture in the world?

Do you do any sports?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Would you rather eat a corpse you bought from a cannibal or murder two people and sell them to a cannibal?


The latter.



Sarachaga said:


> What's your favorite building/piece of architecture in the world?
> 
> Do you do any sports?


Eh. I am more of a practical guy, I don't really give a shit about things look. But, I'd say I find the image in the spoiler more to my liking.


Spoiler: Cake












And no, I don't do any sports. Used to play a lot of football though, even if I were only average at best at it.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

What's your best estimate of the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

Can vegans eat other vegans?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> What's your best estimate of the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


I don't know. I mean, it depends on the age of the swallow and where it's at. If it's in the middle of a 200mph+ hurricane..

I'd say around that? 



Crimcyan said:


> Can vegans eat other vegans?


You can't even make vegans eat diary products let alone meat, so dunno about other vegans.

Well, unless you got them high on LSD or some shit.. xD


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 17, 2017)

What is your favorite period in time?


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Courtney the smith said:


> What is your favorite period in time?


Oooh you've inspired me a bit
If you got trapped in the medieval eras and you had to fight in a war, what would be your weapon of choice?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Courtney the smith said:


> What is your favorite period in time?


In time? Now, especially considering the political climate and with access to the internet.



dogryme6 said:


> Oooh you've inspired me a bit
> If you got trapped in the medieval eras and you had to fight in a war, what would be your weapon of choice?


Longsword and shield. Crossbow for short range. Fuck honor, mate. I'd fight to kill and survive.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> In time? Now, especially considering the political climate and with access to the internet.
> 
> 
> Longsword and shield. Crossbow for short range. Fuck honor, mate. I'd fight to kill and survive.


Personally yeah I'd go with a shield too, but I'd deviate by choosing a Halberd instead of a Longsword. An Axe and a Spear put together makes for a relatively light, easy, and versatile weapon to use.
Also, heck yes crossbows.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

Not sure if this us pg13 but have you fucked a cup of ramen noodles?


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Not sure if this us pg13 but have you ////ed a cup of ramen noodles?


... ... ... EWWWWWWWWWWWW...
Well I have a question. Why would you do that?!
Also, was it mild or spicy?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Not sure if this us pg13 but have you fucked a cup of ramen noodles?





dogryme6 said:


> ... ... ... EWWWWWWWWWWWW...
> Well I have a question. Why would you do that?!
> Also, was it mild or spicy?!


.....The fuck? xD

No. I don't fuck my food. I'm only partially degenerate.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

What's the weirdest food you've ever eaten?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> What's the weirdest food you've ever eaten?


Cooked liver. Shit was so awful I puked.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Cooked liver. Shit was so awful I puked.


Eugh, yeah already tried that too and it didn't go well for me either


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 18, 2017)

why are you so damn pissy all the time?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 18, 2017)

Hookers and blow?


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 18, 2017)

Red, blue, or brown?


----------



## Sagt (Nov 18, 2017)

Did you like Zootopia?

By the way, there is only one correct response to this question.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> why are you so damn pissy all the time?


Does this look like the face of someone who's pissy all the time? 






Love you, bro. Would love to hang with ya sometime. xD



Crimcyan said:


> Hookers and blow?


Dunno. I mean, I don't know where she's been or what kind of dicks she's been sucking..



real time strategist said:


> Red, blue, or brown?


Blue.



Lcs said:


> Did you like Zootopia?
> 
> By the way, there is only one correct response to this question.


Zootopia was utter garbage. Why didn't they ship Judy and Nick? REEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Lol, nah. I loved it. Invited my sister to watch it in the cinemas when it came out. And boy was I surprised by the Norwegian dubs. They were actually pretty damn decent. 

I'd give it a 8.5/10 or even a 9/10 considering  Shakira's "Try Everything" is AWESOME. The original concept story would probably get it a 10/10 though, considering how Disney always delve deep into psychology and darker stuff before they realize "Oh, shit. We're making a kids+their parents movie! ABORT! ABORT!".


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 18, 2017)

Would you nuke Norway or Sweden?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Would you nuke Norway or Sweden?


Sweden.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Does this look like the face of someone who's pissy all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol!! love you too mate! I hope we get to run into each other at a con or something so i can buy you a beer!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> love you too mate!


Ohoho...
So it is possible to convert straight men :V


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 18, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ohoho...
> So it is possible to convert straight men :V



lol i didnt say i wanted to hump his face, Yakamaru and i have known each other for quite some time now


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol i didnt say i wanted to hump his face, Yakamaru and i have known each other for quite some time now


....You don't? My whole life is a lie. D:

I don't really do cons though. And I don't like beer. But if you're ever in the vicinity, give me a poke.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....You don't? My whole life is a lie. D:
> 
> I don't really do cons though. And I don't like beer. But if you're ever in the vicinity, give me a poke.



lol well, perhaps liam and i will just have to drag you to whatever con is closest to you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> give me a poke.



Back off boi!

Fuzzylumpkins is my pseudo-gay-non-romantic-boyfriend :V


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 18, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Back off boi!
> 
> Fuzzylumpkins is my pseudo-gay-non-romantic-boyfriend :V



lol we are both pandarens after all


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 18, 2017)

Are you a communist?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Back off boi!
> 
> Fuzzylumpkins is my pseudo-gay-non-romantic-boyfriend :V


No. He's mine. D:



WolfyAmbassador said:


> Are you a communist?


Nope.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope.


 sweet


----------



## modfox (Nov 18, 2017)

how do you steal stuff?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> No. He's mine. D:



Fite me >:V


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 18, 2017)

Did you keep your bitcoin?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

modfox said:


> how do you steal stuff?


1. Step outside
2. Steal bike
3. Blame the disabled Indian kid
4. ???
5. Profit



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fite me >:V


Way ahead of ya, bruh.

_puts his fists up_



Ramjet556 said:


> Did you keep your bitcoin?


Actually, no. I sold them when they were kinda low. If I had sold them now I'd be sitting at some $20,000+ if not more.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 1. Step outside
> 2. Steal bike
> 3. Blame the disabled Indian kid
> 4. ???
> ...




Ahhhhh fuck eh?

I don't think anyone saw it going that high,Don't worry it'll crash when it hits 10k USD...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Ahhhhh fuck eh?
> 
> I don' think anyone saw it going that high,Don't worry it'll crash when it hits 10k USD...


I didn't even see it going past $500, but here we are. If I had done shit correctly I could be sitting on some $100k now, if not a LOT more.

I could've pushed it into being a millionaire if I had done shit correctly and joined the scene at the beginning.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Way ahead of ya, bruh.
> 
> _puts his fists up_



Prepare to lose.
I've trained all my life on a giant turtle continent.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 18, 2017)

Who would you rather fuck


Spoiler: Pics to make post shorter



A minion 



 
A member of the blue man group


 
Or mr. Popo


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Prepare to lose.
> I've trained all my life on a giant turtle continent.


That's ok. I've brought bamboo to feedfight you with!


----------



## Augustus (Nov 19, 2017)

How close have you been to wanting to join the Fur Affinity staff? And where does your "keeping it real" attitude originates from?


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 19, 2017)

OK imagine that you are a particle physicist and all you know is particle physics and everything elce in life is irrelevant. A person brings to you a meringue and asks you to perform a particle analysis of it. Which you do. 

The person that brought you the meringue then asks you. 

From what you know from your particle analysis of the meringue how do you make a meringue?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Who would you rather fuck
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics to make post shorter
> ...


None of them. 



AugustusTheClydesdale said:


> How close have you been to wanting to join the Fur Affinity staff? And where does your "keeping it real" attitude originates from?


I did want to join the staff not long ago, and have wanted to join it on numerous other occasions. But, eh. They are too politically inclined towards the Left for me to even want to truly consider it.

My "keeping it real" attitude I guess have always been there. 



Water Draco said:


> OK imagine that you are a particle physicist and all you know is particle physics and everything elce in life is irrelevant. A person brings to you a meringue and asks you to perform a particle analysis of it. Which you do.
> 
> The person that brought you the meringue then asks you.
> 
> From what you know from your particle analysis of the meringue how do you make a meringue?


You make it from scratch, starting with making the atoms you want.


----------



## TheGBADude (Nov 19, 2017)

Will you be gay with me, my dude? <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2017)

TheGBADude said:


> Will you be gay with me, my dude? <3


I don't know.  I mean, I don't mind guys, just not in such a manner.


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 20, 2017)

Would you sell your soul to me for 2 oxygen atoms?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Would you sell your soul to me for 2 oxygen atoms?


Dunno. It's a bit of a decent deal, but I am not entirely sure.


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Dunno. It's a bit of a decent deal, but I am not entirely sure.


I'll give you 3 eternities to decide, perhaps I could add a plant cell in there as well if you want


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 20, 2017)

why you so cooooooool?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Why are you so edgy


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> I'll give you 3 eternities to decide, perhaps I could add a plant cell in there as well if you want


Nice. Gives me a couple of days to think about it. 



aloveablebunny said:


> why you so cooooooool?


Because it reflects my dead, cold heart. :3



Crimcyan said:


> Why are you so edgy
> View attachment 23924


I am trying to be edgy here! Geez!

Can't even be edgy before you're told to stop scaring children!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 20, 2017)

Lol! Nah, don't believe you <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Lol! Nah, don't believe you <3








Are you telling me I lie? :3


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a question.

Doing such as how do you keep the fur and fur, to post a message, how says if you do not know what furry furry to make make? 
You can reply, thank you very much.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Do you have any other fursonas?


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Did you ever visit a furry convention?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

*hits blunt*
Can you get diabetes if 20 McDonald's hamburgers eat you


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Doing such as how do you keep the fur and fur, to post a message, how says if you do not know what furry furry to make make?
> You can reply, thank you very much.


There is only one answer to that question: More fluff!



Sarachaga said:


> Do you have any other fursonas?


Nope. I only have one, and I will always only have one.



Crimcyan said:


> *hits blunt*
> Can you get diabetes if 20 McDonald's hamburgers eat you
> View attachment 23986


_hits blunt_

Dunno, man. It's like we're all murderers, eating our food.


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> There is only one answer to that question: More fluff!


How can a wolfo get more fluffeh?
Is there a infinite Fluff for fur?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> Did you ever visit a furry convention?


Nah, I haven't. I never will. 



Nimilex said:


> How can a wolfo get more fluffeh?
> Is there a infinite Fluff for fur?


By invoking the Rite of Fluff! :3


----------



## 134 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> By invoking the Rite of Fluff! :3


How? Tell me more about it!


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice. Gives me a couple of days to think about it.


Holy shit you can decide something in days!? What are you? Human?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

What do you get when you eat all the potatoes?


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hence my political shift from Left-wing Liberal/Libertarian to a Centrist


I apologize in advance for what I'm about to do, but this had been stuck in my brain and I need to ask it.

How are you a centrist?

In literally every thread I've seen you discuss politics on, all of your sources are at least moderately if not overwhelmingly right biased. I've seen you decry the left and liberals a thousand times over, but nary a word against the right. Of the two books you've read, one is by the former poster boy for the alt right and the other is a handbook that actively discourages the use of facts and data in arguments and instead encourages ridicule to make oneself dominant to the Marxist liberals. 

I'm just... So confused. By all outward appearances, you should be on the conservative right. The alt right even, considering some of the stuff you've cited and espoused as credible. 

Are things just that different in your country? Are centrists over there equivalent to American conservatives? What am I missing here?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I apologize in advance for what I'm about to do, but this had been stuck in my brain and I need to ask it.
> 
> How are you a centrist?
> 
> ...


I am very much a Centrist, love.





The Left have become what I hate the most: Inconsistent. Hypocritical. Double morals and double standards. Bigotry and discrimination through lower expectations. Failure to call out and condemn the violence and outright hatred coming from their side. Now, I am not talking about all Left-wingers, as it would be dishonest, disingenuous and a blatant lie. I am talking about the SJW type. The stuck up type. The type that doesn't want to take responsibility for their actions. They are a minority on the Left, but they are the loudest, and protected usually by the rest of the Left. ANTIFA, BLM and BAMN are three examples, but they are slowly being thrown under the bus, too.

This is a culture war, and in this war, free speech is one of the core values in dispute. The creeping toxic ideals of feminism and political correctness have poisoned the Left that which I once held in high regard. The Left as it currently stands, are the ones against free speech and free thought. I am utterly disgusted by what the Left have become. If the Left doesn't stop with their bigoted narrative and actually start debating properly, they are going to lose more and more ground and support.

I am only temporarily joining hands with the Right in order to battle what I consider to be utter lunacy coming from the Left. Because quite frankly, I personally don't have that much I CAN disagree on with the Right, despite not aligning myself with them ideologically. They have the facts on their side, everything from video evidence to police statistics. Hell, even official EU statistics.

As for the Alt-Right: I have every intention of talking with them and try and convince them out of their ideologies instead of condemning them and throwing names. Even if I disagree with a lot of them, I find them a lot more honest, straightforward and capable of having a discussion without resorting to using feelings as an attempted debate weapon. If the Left doesn't stop its blatant racism against white people and sexism against men, the Alt-Right are only going to grow. Conservatives and Libertarians are going to gain more people. Identity politics only result in more identity politics. And before you ask: Yes, I talk with these people, the same I do with Authoritarian Left-wingers to Libertarian Right-wingers.

As for Milo: He never was a poster boy for the Alt-Right. He never identified with the Alt-Right. He hate them as much as they hate him. The other book I read because I find the topics brought up interesting. I want to understand, and to be able to understand, you must read and watch on the topics you want to understand.

As I've mentioned before, this is pretty much only my take on things. What they were, what they are, and where they are going.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

What's your favorite meme?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Holy shit you can decide something in days!? What are you? Human?


Nah. I am actually a lizard. :3



Crimcyan said:


> What do you get when you eat all the potatoes?


You get a universe void of potatoes. We can't have that.



Sarachaga said:


> What's your favorite meme?


forums.furaffinity.net: AMA: Ask Me Anything!

:3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Whats your favorite brand of soap to eat?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Whats your favorite brand of soap to eat?


We have marzipan and chocolate soap over here. Shit's good, man!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> We have marzipan and chocolate soap over here. Shit's good, man!




 
I don't know how to feel about that XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23991
> I don't know how to feel about that XD


Shit smells awesome. But if you try 'n eat it.. Well.. xD


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 22, 2017)

*boops your nose*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

Are you blue?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> *boops your nose*


AAAAAAAAHH!!
_flails his arms around, running around with his tail wagging
>///<_

...Do not boop the snoot again. 



Crimcyan said:


> Are you blue?


Nope. Only partially. :3


----------



## AustinB (Nov 22, 2017)

Should weed be legalized recreationally in every state?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Should weed be legalized recreationally in every state?


I don't live in the States, mate. I am for global legalized weed and decriminalizing drugs.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

Are you in for this?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Are you in for this?View attachment 24026


Definitely. I mean, there's no harm in that, I think.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I am very much a Centrist



I think this response and your response to my earlier question kind of outlines some pretty substantial differences between American and European politics. It's been enlightening. Thank you again!

Also, is this open until the end of 11/22 in any specific time zone? You should be 6ish hours ahead of US Eastern Time, so it's probably the 23rd over there already lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I think this response and your response to my earlier question kind of outlines some pretty substantial differences between American and European politics. It's been enlightening. Thank you again!
> 
> Also, is this open until the end of 11/22 in any specific time zone? You should be 6ish hours ahead of US Eastern Time, so it's probably the 23rd over there already lol


The political compass itself are on more common universal issues. Politics in the US and Europe are different and have different "Centers", so to speak, but your individual views does not necessarily correlate to the views of the country let alone the majority.

I would be a Centrist no matter where I was, be it America, France, Germany, Switzerland or Norway.

I think I will keep this AMA going for another week, to be honest.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I would be a Centrist no matter where I was, be it America, France, Germany, Switzerland or Norway.


Maybe the other European countries, but I'm not entirely sure that's true over here in Freedomland™! Your support of Trump, or at least your appearance of supporting him, alone kind of says otherwise and I find it a tiny bit fascinating that you, so removed from this Great Land™ as you are by geography, appear to support him as much as you do. To be honest, on an American scale, I'm a smidge left of center, but dear lord sweet jeebus I LOATHE Trump and the administration he's assembled. I'd be lying if I didn't say that I worry for this country's future. But as before, I ain't derailing this thread that much.
EDIT: Also meant to say that I probably should've said that it's enlightening on the difference between the states of discourse between there and here as well. Ridiculous yelling and hate happens "on many sides, on many sides" around these parts. It's annoying as hell.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Maybe the other European countries, but I'm not entirely sure that's true over here in Freedomland™! Your support of Trump, or at least your appearance of supporting him, alone kind of says otherwise and I find it a tiny bit fascinating that you, so removed from this Great Land™ as you are by geography, appear to support him as much as you do. To be honest, on an American scale, I'm a smidge left of center, but dear lord sweet jeebus I LOATHE Trump and the administration he's assembled. I'd be lying if I didn't say that I worry for this country's future. But as before, I ain't derailing this thread that much.
> EDIT: Also meant to say that I probably should've said that it's enlightening on the difference between the states of discourse between there and here as well. Ridiculous yelling and hate happens "on many sides, on many sides" around these parts. It's annoying as hell.


Hehe. TL;DR: I support him and like him because just sitting on Twatter he makes the Legacy Media and establishment shit themselves.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeh, it's kind of amusing to a point, in a way, sort of, kind of, maybe, but the ripple effects of all that outweigh any amusement that people like me would get from it. 
Also I'm stealing Twatter from you. That's a good one


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

OH FUCK I DONT KNOW IF THERE IS TIME LEFT BUT

Wolf job?


----------



## Sagt (Nov 23, 2017)

I have three questions.

1. I take issue with the Political Compass test, not just because the questions are vague and unrelated to present-day issues, but because it trys to describe a person's political leaning on only two axes. I think this is why both you and I get pretty much the exact same score, even though we are opposites on most of the topical issues; which shouldn't normally be happening. Considering this, why do you think the Political Compass test is a good tool for determining a person's views?

2. The main politician pushed by the right-wing, at the moment, is Donald Trump, and you make yourself out to be a diehard supporter of him in nearly every discussion you mention him in. Your favourite politicians, commentators and outlets are all firmly right-wing, and you take hard-line positions on nearly every issue. Of the few stances that you've mentioned you hold a more traditionally left-wing opinion on (ie. pro same-sex marriage, pro choice), I'd say those issues aren't really very partisan anymore, and in Western Europe those stances are adopted by pretty much everyone who isn't ultra-religious.

To me, you seem very firmly right-wing, yet you seem to think otherwise. So, I'm going to reask you ellaerna's question: Why do you think you're a centrist?

3. Lastly I'll ask something not-so-contentious. I've noticed that you play Stellaris, a game by the company Paradox, which happens to be my favourite video game company. Do you play any of their other games?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I have three questions.
> 
> 1. I take issue with the Political Compass test, not just because the questions are vague and unrelated to present-day issues, but because it trys to describe a person's political leaning on only two axes. I think this is why both you and I get pretty much the exact same score, even though we are opposites on most of the topical issues; which shouldn't normally be happening. Considering this, why do you think the Political Compass test is a good tool for determining a person's views?
> 
> ...


1. The political compass are where you are on more universally common issues. They don't go in depth, but give you a decent idea on where you lie on the compass. 

You've already seen my 8-values test:





Politics come after your values. I am very much a Centrist. But if you want, we can compare all our answers, see where we stand on all the different issues? Could probably do that in PM's though.

2. I am a supporter of Trump, not the dinosaurs in Congress or the Senate, who hold most of the actual power. Trump in a way is just a figurehead. A figurehead that loves to piss people off. Quite frankly, I'd love to kick out all the dinosaurs who can barely operate a fucking smartphone. The youngest generation have grown up with all this technology. Grown up with gay rights. Grown up with trans people, hell even have trans and gay friends. Grown up with political discourse without locking themselves in an echo chamber. And perhaps, most of all: A lot of us are blind. Blind to race, religion, gender, political ideas, +++. 

It's very rare to see people who despise the very idea of being a politician let alone a President of an entire nation run for and becoming one. He can be vulgar and get into petty fights, like everyone else. He occasionally eats tacos, ice cream, +++, like everyone else. He's been handling the media for well over 4 decades. He knows how to rile them up, how to get a rise out of them. I don't agree with his stance on religion. Religion have no place in politics. Same goes for the pledge of allegiance in schools. 

Being pro-choice, pro-gay marriage and pro-LGBT rights is IMO common sense. They don't have any political affiliation. The same goes for freedom of economic movement and freedom of choice. You are free to choose whatever you wish, but you're not immune to the consequences of your actions. 

3. I have Warlock - Master of the Arcane, Age of Wonders(you have no idea how much I loved this back in the day), Age of Wonders III, Magicka and Crusader Kings II. I am considering looking into "Surviving Mars" and getting Hearts of Iron. My friend keeps nagging me to death to get Europa Universalis IV at least once a week.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I am considering [...] getting Hearts of Iron. My friend keeps nagging me to death to get Europa Universalis IV at least once a week.


Your friend has good taste.  Between Hearts of Iron and Europa Universalis, I'd recommend the latter. HoI has less of a learning curve, but EU is a lot more fun and replayable imo.

Just saying though, you should keep in mind that there's a big learning curve with all of their historical grand strategy games. In order to understand everything that's going on in them, I personally find it useful to watch gameplay videos, since much of it can't easily be figured out intuitively.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Your friend has good taste.  Between Hearts of Iron and Europa Universalis, I'd recommend the latter. HoI has less of a learning curve, but EU is a lot more fun and replayable imo.
> 
> Just saying though, you should keep in mind that there's a big learning curve with all of their historical grand strategy games. In order to understand everything that's going on in them, I personally find it useful to watch gameplay videos, since much of it can't easily be figured out intuitively.


Oh yeah. First time into a game. "The fuck is this? The fuck is that? What does this do? What does that thing do? Oh, shit, I am under attack! But where? I need to create vassals? Ok, how do I do th- I just lost my thingy. How do I get it back??"

Confusion intertwined with more confusion. xD



Crimcyan said:


> OH FUCK I DONT KNOW IF THERE IS TIME LEFT BUT
> 
> Wolf job?


Wolf job? Really?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Wolf job? Really?


Yes wolf job :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yes wolf job :3  View attachment 24081


"Sir, I am sorry, but you have a case of the rabies".


----------



## Saylor (Nov 26, 2017)

Will you be my friend?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 26, 2017)

Wait will you be my friend too ? :^p


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Will you be my friend?


Dunno. You're a bro, a level above friend. Does that count? xD



Sarachaga said:


> Wait will you be my friend too ? :^p








Hmmmm.. Sure, why not. <3


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 27, 2017)

Have you embraced the truth of the earth being flat and will you join the flat earth space program?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Have you embraced the truth of the earth being flat and will you join the flat earth space program?


What, you mean this shit?





Fuck yeah!


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What, you mean this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't laugh with that, I saw in the news, last year if I remember, tunisians try to do an university thesis, to proof that the earth is flat XD
etudiant.lefigaro.fr: En Tunisie, la thèse pour prouver que la Terre est plate finalement rejetée
It's french, but that's all what I found


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What, you mean this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I didn't even have to bribe you


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Don't laugh with that, I saw in the news, last year if I remember, tunisians try to do an university thesis, to proof that the earth is flat XD
> etudiant.lefigaro.fr: En Tunisie, la thèse pour prouver que la Terre est plate finalement rejetée
> It's french, but that's all what I found


It's a bunch of hogwash. Flat Earth theories are so full of holes and impossible physics a 5-year old could destroy them. Apparently the very idea of "gravity" completely escape these lunatics.



real time strategist said:


> Damn, I didn't even have to bribe you


kek. I like the art, but boy are some of these people full of shit. xD


----------



## lyar (Nov 27, 2017)

What do you prefer screaming or screeching?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2017)

lyar said:


> What do you prefer screaming or screeching?


Screaming. Screeching is just annoying as hell.


----------



## lyar (Nov 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Screaming. Screeching is just annoying as hell.


Understandable.


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 27, 2017)

Dragon or human?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Dragon or human?


Hmm. Can you transform between the two?


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Can you transform between the two?


No, I just ask which one do you prefer


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> No, I just ask which one do you prefer


Dragons.


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 27, 2017)

Okay!! if you remember... 

Jhin or Vayne ROFL!! XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Okay!! if you remember...
> 
> Jhin or Vayne ROFL!! XD


Vayne. 

Though lategame? Jhin>Vayne.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Being a millennial i am offended by the content on which you post online on twitter. Its 2017 and all your doing is scaring and offending all of the accepting people who grew up in the 2017s and with this and me being offended and also hurtfull can you please stop in what you are doing beacuse I get hurt from it and dont like it. And would you also please tell me where the closest art school safe space is beacuse I broke down in tears writting this beacuse im a fragile little snowflake.


----------



## lupi900 (Nov 28, 2017)

What's your fave, Console or PC?.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Being a millennial i am offended by the content on which you post online on twitter. Its 2017 and all your doing is scaring and offending all of the accepting people who grew up in the 2017s and with this and me being offended and also hurtfull can you please stop in what you are doing beacuse I get hurt from it and dont like it. And would you also please tell me where the closest art school safe space is beacuse I broke down in tears writting this beacuse im a fragile little snowflake.


What, you don't like the shit I post on Twatter?






I swear, I did not post that hot deer chick in underwear, I swear!



lupi900 said:


> What's your fave, Console or PC?.


PC. A console is just a butchered PC with literally everything else limited and reduced. Especially the game library.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What, you don't like the shit I post on Twatter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you really take anything I say here seriously XP, because with all the bs I typed in that I still don't even know what I said XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Do you really take anything I say here seriously XP, because with all the bs I typed in that I still don't even know what I said XD


What? You want me to take you seriously? Good gracious lord, please. I am unable to be serious for 5 seconds myself, and you expect me to be serious towards other people for more than that? xD


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What? You want me to take you seriously? Good gracious lord, please. I am unable to be serious for 5 seconds myself, and you expect me to be serious towards other people for more than that? xD


Hmmm I guess your right beacuse I dont even take my self serious at all XD


----------



## Telnac (Nov 29, 2017)

If you could live forever in paradise and enjoy all the TV shows, movies and single-player games ever made or ever to be made but live your eternal existence alone or spend one night with someone who you deeply love and who loves you back but you die at dawn, which would you choose?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2017)

Telnac said:


> If you could live forever in paradise and enjoy all the TV shows, movies and single-player games ever made or ever to be made but live your eternal existence alone or spend one night with someone who you deeply love and who loves you back but you die at dawn, which would you choose?


I can handle loneliness just fine. But one day with someone I love would also be nice..

Eh. Loneliness>One day existence. I get what I need in social interaction through the net anyway.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 29, 2017)

Butterscotch cupcakes, butterscotch lolipops, butterscotch pie, regular butterscotch... Who wins?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> Butterscotch cupcakes, butterscotch lolipops, butterscotch pie, regular butterscotch... Who wins?


All of them despite never had any of them? :3


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> All of them despite never had any of them? :3


You like to avoid conflicts don't you?
... Me too. *Gives one of each*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> You like to avoid conflicts don't you?
> ... Me too. *Gives one of each*


I don't shun away from conflicts as they are part of life and unavoidable. But, sometimes it's better not to choose at all. :3


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

You can avoid conflicts which are not necessary I mean self-made-conflicts but conflicts like: someone wrecks your car and doesn't accept that it was his fault can't be avoided


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> You can avoid conflicts which are not necessary I mean self-made-conflicts but conflicts like: someone wrecks your car and doesn't accept that it was his fault can't be avoided


I won't shy away from conflicts on the basis of it being a conflict. You will experience conflicts constantly in your life. It's a matter of how you handle them. Some conflicts are better faced head on.

You can try and avoid them as best you can, but few people want to be around someone who avoids everything.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

would you like some pound cake?


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

@Yakamaru is your interest in furryrelated-stuff big?


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 29, 2017)

1-10; how much fun did you have at college?


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 29, 2017)

Anything... well, What is your credit card number? Where do you live, what's your social security?
tis jsut a joke, don't ban me admins ;_;



Real question is, what do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 4, 2017)

How do you feel returning back here XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 24428
> would you like some pound cake?


....Dunno. The guy serving looks suspicious..



Nimilex said:


> @Yakamaru is your interest in furryrelated-stuff big?


Nope. On a scale of 1 to 10 I'd say about a 2. 6 if you consider social activities such as talking about Furry stuff and having fun in the social aspects.



connortheskunk said:


> 1-10; how much fun did you have at college?


I never went there. I was already sick of school after 13 years. 



Akartoshi said:


> Anything... well, What is your credit card number? Where do you live, what's your social security?
> tis jsut a joke, don't ban me admins ;_;
> 
> 
> ...


Gaming. Anime. Shitposting. Having fun over VC. Fooling about with clan members in games. The occasional RP. +++.

And memes. I love memes.



Crimcyan said:


> How do you feel returning back here XD


Dunno. FAF is FAF. Place has its charm despite the stupid.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

I'm bored. Time to revive the thread, I guess. :V


----------



## Ginza (May 16, 2018)

Favorite ice cream flavor??


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Favorite ice cream flavor??


Hmm.. Either cream vanilla or chocolate. I am still on the fence about this, to be honest.


----------



## Puggles (May 16, 2018)

favorite doggo?


----------



## ellaerna (May 16, 2018)

You still claiming to be a centrist?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Puggles said:


> favorite doggo?


As in dog breed? Hmm...

Husky. Or German Shepherd. Not sure yet. Possible you can change that, tho.. =w=



ellaerna said:


> You still claiming to be a centrist?


The sum of all my personal beliefs and ideals places me approximately in the middle, yes. 

I don't really subscribe to any particular ideology or belief system as there are flaws with a lot if not all of them. But if I had to subscribe to one, I'd probably be a Libertarian or a Classical Liberal.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2018)

What's your favorite thread to ever exist on this forum?


----------



## ellaerna (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't really subscribe to any particular ideology or belief system as there are flaws with a lot if not all of them. But if I had to subscribe to one, I'd probably be a Libertarian or a Classical Liberal.


Somehow, I think you managed to find the one thing I would respect less than your version of "centrism". Good job. 

How did you manage to wind up there?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> What's your favorite thread to ever exist on this forum?


Hmm... Open Chat I'd say. Or any of the Forum Games threads?



ellaerna said:


> Somehow, I think you managed to find the one thing I would respect less than your version of "centrism". Good job.
> 
> How did you manage to wind up there?


I think I've pretty much always been there, but fiddled around with ideas too much. Decided to take the Political Compass again, and ended up more Left-wing/Libertarian than the last time, but not by much. That, and doing some much-needed research on various topics that have popped up in recent months. 

Just because we may both be Liberals it doesn't translate to automatic agreement on various topics. 

But quite frankly, I much prefer to look at issues one at a time. I am not going to go "Oh, he/she is X, I must support them no matter what". I am still in the center, however.


----------



## ellaerna (May 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm... Open Chat I'd say. Or any of the Forum Games threads?
> 
> 
> I think I've pretty much always been there, but fiddled around with ideas too much. Decided to take the Political Compass again, and ended up more Left-wing/Libertarian than the last time, but not by much. That, and doing some much-needed research on various topics that have popped up in recent months.
> ...


I'm still of a mind that you are not what you say you are. I'll believe it when I see it, basically. (and a chart from a self-report survey is not seeing it btw)
But at least you are trying to play the part better than you were before.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I'm still of a mind that you are not what you say you are. I'll believe it when I see it, basically. (and a chart from a self-report survey is not seeing it btw)
> But at least you are trying to play the part better than you were before.


That's understandable, love, considering some of my previous stances and the like. The Political Compass could do a lot better with asking more in-depth questions though, to be fair.

Though if you are interested, feel free to send me a PM. Not really interested in clogging up the thread.


----------



## Dreva (May 17, 2018)

Hi Yakamaru, how do we save humanity from imminent extinction?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2018)

This statement is false.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 17, 2018)

What's your percentage of gay at right now?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Hi Yakamaru, how do we save humanity from imminent extinction?


Dunno. I mean, I have some ideas on possible actions to take, but nothing concrete. Would have to learn more about the political climates of different nations before I can make more educated suggestions/advice.



Mr. Fox said:


> This statement is false.


And so it is.



Ovi the Dragon said:


> What's your percentage of gay at right now?


It's at a lovely 10%. Because you can't like a guy without being perfectly straight, yanno. And my.. Other non-specific things I like that you know have been happening on Discord.. >///<


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Dunno. I mean, I have some ideas on possible actions to take, but nothing concrete. Would have to learn more about the political climates of different nations before I can make more educated suggestions/advice.
> 
> 
> And so it is.
> ...


Oooooh shit that's a 5% increase!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oooooh shit that's a 5% increase!


Indeed it is. When you're a Demiromantic(and possibly Demisexual), people's personalities tend to grow on you. A lot. >///>


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed it is. When you're a Demiromantic(and possibly Demisexual), people's personalities tend to grow on you. A lot. >///>


You know you're now twice as gay as you used to be.


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> As in dog breed? Hmm...
> 
> Husky. Or German Shepherd. Not sure yet. Possible you can change that, tho.. =w=


Can I change that?!


Also, how often do you RP?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You know you're now twice as gay as you used to be.


...I won't deny that, as it's fact. Or rather, I can't. xD

When I got into the other non-specific things before I had a 500% increase in my gayness, so there's that.



Asassinator said:


> Can I change that?!
> 
> 
> Also, how often do you RP?


Dunno. I mean, you're competing with Puggles(PugPug) here, so there's some real hard competition going. It's not impossible, but will be extremely challenging.

As for RP'ing, I'd say about once or twice a day, depending on my partners' ability to respond. In terms of availability, time, energy, etc.


----------



## Dreva (May 17, 2018)

I need an advice for tonight's dinner. Should I have chicken schnitzel, beef goulash or gefilte fish?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Dreva said:


> I need an advice for tonight's dinner. Should I have chicken schnitzel, beef goulash or gefilte fish?








Hmm.. They all look/sound so damn good. D:

But beef goulash sounds nice.


----------



## Pompadork (May 17, 2018)

Gonna need your favorite baby animal *asap.*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Gonna need your favorite baby animal *asap.*


Kittens. Or puppies.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


>


Good lord. Glad I don't visit CrapDonalds in the first place.


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

Nibba I work there why u talk shit :V?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 18, 2018)

Are you a cowboy? Or do you just dig the hats?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Nibba I work there why u talk shit :V?


Just kiddin' with ya, mate. McDonald's over here have pretty decent food. I am just not interested in junk food. :V



Shane McNair said:


>





https://imgur.com/ekxYmi1


What you mean, "Texas is not in "The South""?



Connor J. Coyote said:


> Are you a cowboy? Or do you just dig the hats?


I like the hats, that's for sure. As for being a cowboy: In the commission this Avatar is from, he is. :3


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 18, 2018)

Why do you think birds fly?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Why do you think birds fly?


Because walking/running is boring. 

They went "Well, fuck this. Time to get some wings".


----------



## Kiaara (May 18, 2018)

Why do you think we exist?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Why do you think we exist?


Well, I personally have taken a much more pragmatic and natural view of our existence: There are no reasons for why we exist. It is the end result of a lot of various factors combining themselves into life as we know it. From a natural perspective, it is merely to make sure our genes are passed on to the next generation. Our existence is what we ourselves make of it, and it only apply to you.

But personally? It was memes. Lots and lots of memes. Oh, and food, can't forget that one. <3


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 18, 2018)

Are you a hero, villain, or antihero?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Are you a hero, villain, or antihero?


It would depend on what is needed in any given situation. 

I will not turn my back on genuine injustice, but sometimes you have to act as a villain or an antihero for things to go in the right direction. So a mix of all three, I figured, though leaning heavy towards antihero/hero in general.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


>


Strawberries>>>Blueberries. But red pill tho.. 

I heard it did wonders for my weight loss plans.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


>


SKREEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 22, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I like the hats, that's for sure. As for being a cowboy: In the commission this Avatar is from, he is. :3


 Awesome.. those hats were always hot looking to me personally.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Awesome.. those hats were always hot looking to me personally.


Oh yeah, definitely. The hats look really good. Once I am done losing weight I intend to have the abs/build to go with a good hat. :3


----------



## Puggles (May 23, 2018)

How cute can you go.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2018)

Puggles said:


> How cute can you go.


I don't know. Depends on what kind of cute. I can do many kinds of cute. 

I can do weird cute, cringy cute, just regular cute, sweet cute, romantic cute, you name it.


----------



## Galatur René (May 23, 2018)

I ask this of everyone but... 
Do you sing, even if only in the shower?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2018)

Galatur René said:


> I ask this of everyone but...
> Do you sing, even if only in the shower?


I don't. I stopped doing that once I got over my "sing in the shower like an idiot" phase. Which is when I hit 14.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 23, 2018)

Would you read my writing?


----------



## AppleButt (May 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Just kiddin' with ya, mate. McDonald's over here have pretty decent food. I am just not interested in junk food. :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What brand of cowboy hat is your Sona wearing?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Would you read my writing?


Would depend on genre. Usually I don't really read outside of RP's or books.



AppleButt said:


> What brand of cowboy hat is your Sona wearing?


Just a normal cowboy hat. I think there's a specific name for the bend thingy towards the front, but I can't find the name for it. :V


----------



## Puggles (May 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't know. Depends on what kind of cute. I can do many kinds of cute.
> 
> I can do weird cute, cringy cute, just regular cute, sweet cute, romantic cute, you name it.


Which type of cute do you prefer?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2018)

Puggles said:


> Which type of cute do you prefer?


Hmm... Romantic, cute and regular cute. <3


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 23, 2018)

Are you gay?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Are you gay?


Only 10%.


----------



## Augustus (May 23, 2018)

What do you want your life's legacy to be about?

Also, I see you recently passed 9,000 messages, which is quite outstanding. Do I hear 10,000, or even more?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2018)

AugustusTheClydesdale said:


> What do you want your life's legacy to be about?
> 
> Also, I see you recently passed 9,000 messages, which is quite outstanding. Do I hear 10,000, or even more?


Life's legacy? Damn.. That's a tough one. Quite frankly, I don't even know how to answer that one, to be honest. Will have to get back to it after giving it some thought.

And yes, you will most likely see the big 10k at some point, I hope.


----------



## Courtney the smith (May 24, 2018)

How would you react to a boop?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 24, 2018)

Courtney the smith said:


> How would you react to a boop?


Would depend on how the boop is done. Though usually I blush a little, wag my tail and boop back.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 24, 2018)

f.bite @Yakamaru ?


----------



## Dongding (May 24, 2018)

Why you wearing a cowboy hat now? I know you aren't a cowboy Yaka. 3:<

DANGIT someone asked that already...

Showers or baths??

You wouldn't think anyone takes baths these days but you'd be surprised.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> f.bite @Yakamaru ?


f.lick @DarkoKavinsky. You're now covered in evil woofer slobber. You've been biting me enough already. :V



Dongding said:


> Showers or baths??
> 
> You wouldn't think anyone takes baths these days but you'd be surprised.


Showers, definitely. Although I don't mind a bath, I don't even have a bathtub to soak in for half an hour.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. The hats look really good. Once I am done losing weight I intend to have the abs/build to go with a good hat. :3


Go for it.. a hot hat goes well, with equally hot abs.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Go for it.. a hot hat goes well, with equally hot abs.


Indeed. My goal is to get some abs inside a year. I'm sitting at 104.4kg(down from 123kg when I first started) with my goal being 90, so it's going pretty great.


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed. My goal is to get some abs inside a year. I'm sitting at 104.4kg(down from 123kg when I first started) with my goal being 90, so it's going pretty great.


You can do it!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> You can do it!


Oh, I will. I have set goals and I intend to reach them.

Oh. And isn't this an AMA? xD


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, I will. I have set goals and I intend to reach them.
> 
> Oh. And isn't this an AMA? xD


Oops XD Ok uhh


How much do you like this fandom, from a scale of 0-10?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oops XD Ok uhh
> 
> 
> How much do you like this fandom, from a scale of 0-10?


8. -2 because we have some people in it trying to ruin the fun for everyone else. And the damn slander..


----------



## pandasayori (May 27, 2018)

If you were bread what kind would you be?


----------



## Dongding (May 27, 2018)

Probably


pandasayori said:


> If you were bread what kind would you be?








I got this one Yaka.


----------

